# upgrading a hp pavilion



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello,
I have a HP Pavilion a130n PC its around 3 years old. Most of the time I just do work on the computer but sometimes I play video games such as css or tf2. After playing around for a while I notice I have terrible fps because I have a integrated graphic card, I was thinking about upgrading the graphic card and then I noticed I have a 250 Watt power supply. Since I pretty much know nothing about building a computer, I am wondering if I could actually upgrade the power supply and then the graphic card? If you need further information, just post.
Thank you for you time. 

Hp Pavilion a130n PC
HP Pavilion a6130n Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


HP Pavilion a6130n Desktop PC - Product Specifications
HP Pavilion a6130n Desktop PC - Product Specifications

I uploaded a dxdiag for further information about my computer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Updating the PSU first would be the correct order. You will need to decide what GPU you are getting to determine the PSU needed.


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

yeah, I was hoping for the help of the community on that one as I said I don't know much about computers. Since I mostly play low end games such as css tf2 and occasionally lfd, I suppose i don't need a high end gpu. I don't essential need to max out setting just want to play the game with a decent fps and a higher resolution than 800x600. Any suggestions on that?

I was going through newegg.com and I found cheap graphic card that had good ratings.

This one caught my eye having a minimum requirement of a 300 watt psu 

Newegg.com - Galaxy 43GGS8HX3SPZ GeForce GT 430 (Fermi) 1GB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

In addition, I found this cheap psu for $20 that is 350 Watts and since my graphic card says it needs a minimum requirement of 300 watt is should work.
PSU
Newegg.com - Diablotek PHD Series PHD350 350W ATX12V V2.2 Power Supply

I'm just wondering if I purchase these 2 parts will it fit in my case and if it would be compatible with my other hardware?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Cheapo Power Supplies will do more harm then good, plan on spending at least $60 for a PSU that won't damage your system.

Did you have a total budget in mind and a favorite store?


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm not really sure, I just really want something better than what I have that would fit in my computer case and compatible with my other stuff, for a price range I don't really want to exceed $150 but if it would be better for my computer than I don't mind. 

As a favorite store I guess Newegg.com - Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, HDTVs, Digital Cameras and More! would be it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How about these 2 after rebates you'll be at $110
Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1441-KR GeForce GT 440 1024MB (Fermi) DUAL DVI PCI Express 2.0 x16 Video Card
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

yeah they both look good to me. How would I know if this would fit in my computer case like if I have to right amount of slots (I think that what it is called) and be compatible with my other stuff?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your Mobo has a PCI-E X16 expansion slot and that will accept a PCI-E GPU like the one that wrench97 suggested.


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

alright thank you, is there anything else I should check before purchasing these 2 parts too make sure everything will work out fine


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No your good to go, the card will fit in your tower without a problem as will the power supply.


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

alright, thank you I'm probably going to purchase these 2 parts in the upcoming day. Any advance on how to replace my actually parts?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For the PSU, make a list and or take pics of all the connectors used. UNPLUG the power cord to the PSU and push the Power On button 3 times. Disconnect all PSU connections and then remove the 4 screws holding it in the case. Reverse the procedure for installing.
After the PSU is successfully installed, boot the PC to be sure everything is turning on and running properly.
Shut down the PC, UNPLUG the power to the PSU, push the Power On button 3 times. 
Install the new GPU into the PCI-E slot on the Mobo. Connect the monitor cable to the new GPU. When you boot the first time, the Bios "should" default to the new GPU and you should get a display. When everything is up and running, install the latest drivers for the GPU from the Nvidia download site.
Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

after looking at reviews of the geforce gt 440 I decided to upgrade to GeForce GTS 450

Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1452-TR GeForce GTS 450 (Fermi) Superclocked 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Will this work well with my mobo and case as well as my power supply I am about to purchase?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 450 is a double slot card, as long as you have an open expansion slot in the case next to the video card slot your good with both the card and PSU.


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

so how would I check if I have an open expansion slot in the case, or do I just have to find out when I replace my parts too see if it would fit?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Look at the rear of your case, in the image below is a single slot card mounted in the bottom slot, for the 450 you need the bottom 2 slots vacant in the rear of the case.

If you do not have any add in cards now you'll have them.


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

This is what my pc looks like from behind. 

http://common4.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/17/0,1425,i=170200&sz=1,00.jpg


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Bottom 2 slots are empty, looks like a modem in the third slot.


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

allright, thank you so that means everything should be good? Do you recommend me following these procedures before installing the graphics card?

Adding or Replacing an Expansion Card (Video Card, Sound Card, etc...) HP Pavilion a6130n Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes all's good, HP should also have a tutorial on installing the power supply.


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

alright thank you, I'm going to purchase the psu and gpu in the upcoming days. Hopefully get it next week and start to replace to parts. If anything goes wrong I'll post here again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

I replaced the parts and I'm downloading drivers for the card, just want to thank you guys for the helping me out.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like all went well, good to hear


----------

